# How often do you urinate?



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How often do you go to the toilet to urinate?

I go pretty much every hour - hour and a half, and think thats way too often, but been to the doctors and had a urine test and nothing is wrong, said I do weightlifting and he said could be something to do with that, with the protein intake and healthy eating/more water drinking.

Just curious to see how often other lifters go.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> How often do you go to the toilet to urinate?
> 
> I go pretty much every hour - hour and a half, and think thats way too often, but been to the doctors and had a urine test and nothing is wrong, said I do weightlifting and he said could be something to do with that, with the protein intake and healthy eating/more water drinking.
> 
> Just curious to see how often other lifters go.


do you drink alot of water?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd say around 5-7 pints (3-4 litres) a day, but that's mixed with squash too.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

every couple of hours on average


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldnt worry then mate. Crack on !


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

On training days (I train first thing in the AM) I find that I go every hour until midday or so due to the increased water intake. I have a pre-workout with 300ml of water, drink around a litre of water during training and then a post workout shake with 1/2 litre of water so I have almost 2 litres of water within 90-120 mins or so.

Other than the AM of training days I probably go every couple of hours. If you have been to the Docs then it shouldn't be a problem unless it is affecting your daily life where you need to make sure you go to the toilet before leaving the house, etc.

If it is a problem then take a look at Overactive Bladder Syndrome - http://www.patient.co.uk/health/overactive-bladder-syndrome


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah he did mention about my bladder could have become overactive due to my new job which includes a lot of travelling, so I started to go to the toilet whenever I could as didn't know when the next stop would be.

Just got to try train my bladder to not go as long now I guess


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

warsteiner said:


> On training days (I train first thing in the AM) I find that I go every hour until midday or so due to the increased water intake. I have a pre-workout with 300ml of water, drink around a litre of water during training and then a post workout shake with 1/2 litre of water so I have almost 2 litres of water within 90-120 mins or so.
> 
> Other than the AM of training days I probably go every couple of hours. If you have been to the Docs then it shouldn't be a problem unless it is affecting your daily life where you need to make sure you go to the toilet before leaving the house, etc.
> 
> If it is a problem then take a look at Overactive Bladder Syndrome - http://www.patient.co.uk/health/overactive-bladder-syndrome


**** i need to get help then lol.....i always got to the toilet when i dont need to


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I go all the time, pretty much hourly.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't feel so bad now then lol thanks


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Same for me every hour pretty much. I figured I just drink a lot usually at least 4ltrs a day and as long as u don't have trouble going and when u do go you actually go then there's not much wrong? On the downside in the pub I'm 1 pint in 1 pint out lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sharp161 said:


> Same for me every hour pretty much. I figured I just drink a lot usually at least 4ltrs a day and as long as u don't have trouble going and when u do go you actually go then there's not much wrong? On the downside in the pub I'm 1 pint in 1 pint out lol


the only problem is at work and they think im just after a quick break or something lol

I used to work on a building site, so when you need to do 8 hours solid work to get a job done, its a bit of a **** take (excuse the pun  ) going to the toilet every 45-60 mins


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Once in the morning then maybe afternoon and certainly before bed. I can hold it for hours aswel if i have to.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

I drink about a gallon of water a day and go to the toilet every hour or two.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I **** every half hour lol.. my mates hate me when im in a motor with them. always asking to pull up haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahhh I dont feel so bad now lol cheers guys


----------



## LM90 (Oct 22, 2013)

no expert but I'd say its the water intake, I drink 2-3 litres on average day and I go roughly on a hourly basis, I dont see the problem though as long as it doesnt interfer with your life,

for example I work at a desk job so me getting up to go to the toilet for a few minutes isnt that big a deal, hopefuly no one cares if you do the same,

if thats the case then im sure your grand,

might want to cut of the water intake a good while before going to cinema/gig/sports game though I went to see the last hobbit and was running out every 20 minutes due to the big bottle of spring water I had before lol.


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

When my water/fluid intake is high, I go every 30mins, and several times in the night. It does my head in. I often drink a lot of water out of pure boredom/ or to make hunger cravings subside during a fast.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

somes time every 45 min when im at home, since i started on carbs again last week, think the un expected bloat might be having the effect of a pregnant woman :S


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

every 30 seconds at the moment when i sit back down i need another one lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> I **** every half hour lol.. my mates hate me when im in a motor with them. always asking to pull up haha


Im the same as this, sometimes can be as bad as 15 mins if im really hitting the water ;(

about 4 times in the night too


----------



## Optik (Jan 20, 2014)

It's the same for everyone. At night time I wee like a trooper! Everyone at my house gets so mad as they probably here me flush the toilet about 6 times at ridiculous hours haha


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Every hour sounds about right, sometimes more, sometimes less.

Though closer to bedtime I try to dial back the water intake a bit. I figure sleeping right through the night is better for my body than interrupted sleep getting up to pee 2-3 times.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Not very often, probs 3 times a day, maybe 4, stinks when i go , blame it on my younger days of E's and speed, i just couldnt pee so would often go stupid amount of hours without going


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Every 45 mins - 1 hour. I drink about 4 litres on average at work. Hits me bad at lunch and just after. Yesterday I went 3 times within an hour!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

High protein diets could be one of the problems, too. Once the amine group of surplus amino acids has been removed and processed (resulting in urea) the body needs to excrete the urea asap to avoid concentrations raising to toxic levels. Hence possibly increasing the signals to your brain to urinate.

Also, I'd say bodybuilders, and the like, are more switched on to drinking water, so compared to the average person, will likely urinate more.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I worry about people who don't pass urine after several hours... it can't be doing them any good.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I **** all the time, sometimes I can go twice in an hour easy...does my head in. Wake up every night at around 4am to go as well. Think my problem though is along with my gallon of water, I drink a lot of coffe. I think coffe makes you poss loads to, I should really cut down


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> High protein diets could be one of the problems, too. Once the amine group of surplus amino acids has been removed and processed (resulting in urea) the body needs to excrete the urea asap to avoid concentrations raising to toxic levels. Hence possibly increasing the signals to your brain to urinate.
> 
> Also, I'd say bodybuilders, and the like, are more switched on to drinking water, so compared to the average person, will likely urinate more.


Yeah I was about to mention about it something relating to a high protein diet.

Always drinking water too, always got a bottle with me :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

all night in my sleep


----------

